

Boris Johnson tells cabbie to 'fuck off and die' during row over Uber taxi app - elektromekatron
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/boris-johnson-tells-london-cabbie-to-f-and-die-during-row-over-uber-taxi-booking-app-10327616.html

======
dang
That a politician swore is not a good story for Hacker News. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html).

~~~
elektromekatron
I agree it seems superficial. The deeper and more interesting side to this
however is that it is exactly the sort of thing to keep an eye on if you are
looking for events that are social catalysts. The Mayor of London telling a
London cab driver to fuck off and die while arguing about Uber, is not just a
story about a swearing politician.

